# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Përshkruani një anëtar/e me një foto...

## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Meqe nje teme e tille nuk qeka po hap une.

Kjo esht Perla

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Kjo eshte ^VLoNjate^-_

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

paske gusto ti
po pse po na i nxier te gjitha me roba nate lol

----------


## USA NR1

> paske gusto ti
> po pse po na i nxier te gjitha me roba nate lol


pse eshte nate :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alem_de

Trim mbi trimat

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Ja dhe shpirtI...HELEN OF TROY

----------


## JehonaKryeziu

Ky siper..

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Kjo eshte Tironcja Bln

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

ky lart

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Hahahaha Me ngjaka pak me ngjaka :P

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

ja dhe ANGEL69  :ngerdheshje: ...
o robi keq kaq te shumtut na dike eeeee po ja po ta qes dhe une nomin hahahah :P

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

ahahhhahahaah ky jam uneeeeeeeeee i ngjakam fiks tironce 
:P ja dhe nje foto e Tironcja BLN kur ka qen e vogel

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Esht ajo me bluze te Kuqe Tironcja :P

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

uaaaaaaaaaaa na bone me qajt tani jo jo hika une tani naten  :ngerdheshje: 
e mora me mend ajo me te kuqe se shume e bukur dhe e dobet tjetra pranej hahaha
ja dhe ti se e gjeta ne album hahahahahaha  :shkelje syri:

----------


## USA NR1

> ja dhe ANGEL69 ...
> o robi keq kaq te shumtut na dike eeeee po ja po ta qes dhe une nomin hahahah :P


haha njesoj si Angel 69 :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

hahahahah lol esht fiksim fare Tironcja..

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> hahahahah lol esht fiksim fare Tironcja..


hik ri dreq fiksim po he pra thui si jom me verte prit ta vej vet se ti te qit nomin hahaah  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Po ta qita mi si je....ste pelqeu fare ty!Ajo qe te qita je dhe pike :P

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Hmmmmm.....

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

ta gjeta apo jo....as buk nuk di te hash sic duhet hahahahah ANGEL69  :ngerdheshje: 
ca ke qe bo hmmm more

----------

